# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Biggest turn-offs

## Andrew-R

So, for no reason other than it's Monday morning and the prospect of working seems unappealing, my countdown of the five things most likely to elicit an inward groan from me, followed swiftly by the decision to close a post here and leave the solution to somebody else.

5.  "...pivot table" - dammit, I haven't spent 15 years learning Excel formula so that I could make things easy by putting them in a pivot table!

4. "When drawing a chart ..." - A chart?!  Excel is an application for hard-core data heads, the kind of people who see the green text in _The Matrix_ and think, "I wonder how you up the scroll speed".  If you want to draw charts then you're some kind of middle-management wannabe and should stick to Powerpoint, or maybe MS Paint.

3.  The master of a vague, whose entire first post is, "Hi.  I'm new to the forum and I need to use Excel to change some data so that it works in a different format.  Is this possible?"  Yes.  The answer is "yes".  The answer is always "yes".  It might be "yes, it's easy", or "yes, but it's a bit tricky" or "yes, but you'll need to sacrifice 10 years of your life, learn to think in assembler code, grow a beard and wave goodbye to your sanity", but the answer will be "yes". If I could just post "yes" then I would, but I can't, so next thread, please.

2.  "The following code gives me an error".  The code is 4-pages long.  There is no attached workbook.  No clue is given as to where the error is.  Half of the code is select statements, most of the other half is recorded .sort or .replace methods, no variables are defined, comments are not in the Roman alphabet.

And, #1 ...

1.  "Mac version of Excel"


Please feel free to add your own, should you also feel that Monday morning reality is too dull.

----------


## quekbc

Monday blues.

In no particular order...

1) Mr Please-do-my-work-for-me. I view this forum more of a learning place or a place to discuss various geeky/nerdy Excely stuff.

2) Mrs No-Attachments. Any posts with more than 5 lines of explanation deserves an attached sample workbook.

3) Little-Mac. It's a mac.

There's more, but I can't think straight. It's the case of the Mondays.

----------


## Kyle123

I think the ones that go, that formula is great it does exactly want I want but... I want a VBA solution

swiftly followed by, how do I use this code?  :Confused: 

Oh and the complex ones where you write the code and never find out if it works for the OP

----------


## romperstomper

What kind of hard-core data head never uses a chart??

5. "Please explain this code" followed by 5 pages of uncommented garbage.
4. "Doesn't work" and nothing else.
3. "one more thing..." - for the fourth time in that thread.
2. "oh - I'm using Open Office" - post #26 in the thread explains why nothing suggested so far has worked.
1. "never mind I figured it out." after three days of posts, without sharing what the answer is. Guaranteed to get you on my ignore list.

----------


## NBVC

1.  Coming back after a month of no communication with I need to add some more to this "project" now.....

2.  Working with someone for 30 posts in the thread only for it to come to a dead end without so much as a thank you for all the work you've done for me.

3.  Seeing someone from my ignore list posting makes me cringe.

4.  Number 3 from Romperstomper's list kills me too!  I tend to get those quite often!

----------


## quekbc

Is it me or are there lots of "copy data from one worksheet to another worksheet" posts nowadays?

----------


## romperstomper

Posts on forums seem to go in phases (it's one of the reasons I post in a few different forums) - I suspect it has something to do with search engine rankings, and then the posters find they don't understand the previous answer (as it's VBA usually) so they post another similar question. This then boosts the chances of that site appearing at the top of the next search etc. I may be way off base as I have no knowledge of SEO at all.

----------


## arlu1201

Yes i agree with quekbc, a lot of "copy from 1 worksheet to another" and "remove duplicates" threads going around.

----------


## Whizbang

How about...

1: PM'ed questions to a thread.  Could you please post your question or comment in the thread you started so that others can benefit from your problem?

2: Thread mysteriously deleted.  This (and #1) just happened to me.  Someone PM'ed me a "just one more thing" question to their thread.  "Thanks for your solution.  It worked great, but could you..."  So I went to add my response to the thread, and maybe quote the PM, but the thread is gone.  I have a rep point to prove the thread occurred, but the thread title is "N/A", with no link.  And the OP has no posts in their statistics.  Wierd.  It was a great solution too.

3: OP doesn't learn.  There are a few familiar names that keep reappearing.  "Can you help me with my code?". All filled with .Select statments.  I know I have responded explaining about Select statements, but the next week, there the OP is, posting new code, filled with Select statements.  I don't use my ignore list, because I like to read the responses, but I do keep a list in my head of people not to respond to unless the thread gets interesting.

----------


## romperstomper

I don't use the forum ignore list either. I have a workbook (naturally) with people who have *really* irritated me (it takes a lot to get on this list) with a link to the forum and post that tipped me over the edge.  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrew-R

> 2: Thread mysteriously deleted.  This (and #1) just happened to me.  Someone PM'ed me a "just one more thing" question to their thread.  "Thanks for your solution.  It worked great, but could you..."  So I went to add my response to the thread, and maybe quote the PM, but the thread is gone.  I have a rep point to prove the thread occurred, but the thread title is "N/A", with no link.  And the OP has no posts in their statistics.  Wierd.  It was a great solution too.



I've got one of those as well, exactly the same thing.

The OP's original post was about updating finding values on a data sheet, displaying them on a presentation sheet, allowing the user to change settings and then writing them back to the data sheet.

As it turned out, over the course of several PMs and e-mails, their live data bore no relation to the example they'd posted and I ended up putting in about a day one weekend getting it all working.  The did thank me and left me +rep, but now they and their thread have vanished entirely.

Is it the same person, or do the mods take the rule about not PMing questions *really* seriously and run an extraordinary rendition squad to round up transgressors?

----------


## Marcol

@ snb

*[EDIT]* ... oops! 
Apologies, wrong thread.

----------


## khamilton

How about I need to do this with that and that with this and here is a picture so please use your crystal ball to figure out where it is and what it is i would like.

----------


## romperstomper

We take *everything* really seriously. Now that you have confessed your crimes, expect a visit in the small hours...

----------


## NBVC

> @ snb
> 
> *[EDIT]* ... oops! 
> Apologies, wrong thread.



Freudian slip?  :Wink:

----------


## Andrew-R

Certainly if the opening sentence of a new post was, "I'm trying to modify some code snb gave me..." then that would be all I'd ever read of that post  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyle123

haha snb's isn't the easiest for beginners, I particularly like it when the OP says it doesn't work and the response is that it wasn't a solution and needs modifying for their workbook - Good luck!!  :Wink:

----------


## ChemistB

> Doesn't work" and nothing else.



Big on my list, especially when I've tested the solution and it works perfectly.





> Wierd. It was a great solution too



Yes, all of my greatest solutions have also vanished as has the destined for a pulitzer novel I was writing, and the Chemistry treatise I was writing that was going to win a Nobel Prize and you should have seen the fish I caught last weekend but didn't get a picture of.    :Wink:

----------


## romperstomper

I forgot:
0. Anything in text speak. If you can't be bothered to type "you" instead of "u" then I cnt b bothrd 2 ansr u. (may be a symptom of age)

----------


## ConneXionLost

"symptom"?  I was told it's a feature.

----------


## arlu1201

The biggest turn-off is when you work real hard to get the code to work and spend a couple of hours on it and all the OP says is "Thanks, it works great" but no rep.... :Frown:

----------


## Andrew-R

A couple of times now some of the well-establish members of this forum have +repped me for answers I've provided in a thread which they've had no involvement in - it's really gratifying when that happens because it really does give you a warm glow of a job well done and, of course, it makes up for a vast number of times you go unrepped by new users.

So, although this is a thread about bad things, can I just remind those who do this that it's a very good thing indeed, it's much appreciated and really helps make this forum as great as it is.

----------


## arlu1201

> A couple of times now some of the well-establish members of this forum have +repped me for answers I've provided in a thread which they've had no involvement in - it's really gratifying when that happens because it really does give you a warm glow of a job well done and, of course, it makes up for a vast number of times you go unrepped by new users.



.
Yes, that has happened to me too.  They have been really appreciative of the efforts you have put in to solve someone's problem even though its not their own and this is commendable.  Thank you guys ....now we can move back to the bad things. :Wink:

----------


## NBVC

> The biggest turn-off is when you work real hard to get the code to work and spend a couple of hours on it and all the OP says is "Thanks, it works great" but no rep....



I think the "Thanks" is much better than getting "rep".

----------


## GeneralDisarray

> 5.  "...pivot table" - dammit, I haven't spent 15 years learning Excel formula so that I could make things easy by putting them in a pivot table!



lmao -- pivot tables!  glad i'm not the only one to despise them initially...although i do occasionally use them now...

but i remember creating workarounds to avoid them for many, many moons  :Smilie:

----------


## GeneralDisarray

> I think the "Thanks" is much better than getting "rep".




yes...but you have Rep in abundance  :Frown:   i'm just "very helpful"

----------


## NBVC

They didn't come for free... but still the Thank you's are better.. the rep is just promoting competition.... and we are here to help not compete for the best....

----------


## GeneralDisarray

no need to compete...NBVC is the best...you mastery of the index (and array) functions is most impressive

----------


## davegugg

Much easier to say when you're the 2nd highest rated member NBVC...
 :Cool:

----------


## NBVC

So is having something like this end a thread you helped someone in be better than a minor boost in your rep?

----------


## alansidman

i'm with NCVB on this




> So is having something like this end a thread you helped someone in be better than a minor boost in your rep?



Reps are nice, but Thank yous are better

I like to know if the solution works or fails.

----------


## Andrew-R

> the rep is just promoting competition.... and we are here to help not compete for the best....



What?  I'm sure I was told there was a $10 million dollar prize for whomsoever proved themselves King (or Queen) of Excel.  Are you telling me I've been helpful for free!

<De-registers>

----------


## daddylonglegs

> i'm with NCVB on this



Who?  :Smilie:                                                                                             _

----------


## NBVC

> i'm with NCVB on this
> 
> Reps are nice, but Thank yous are better
> 
> I like to know if the solution works or fails.



Whose NCVB?  :EEK!:

----------


## GeneralDisarray

that's racist yo....

----------


## alansidman

Yeah.  Old age and dislexia have set in.  My apologies NBVC.

 :Smilie: 

Alan

----------


## Andrew-R

> Whose NCVB?



Non-Commented Visual Basic?

Not Comfortable Verifying Binary?

Nero, 105 Basilicas (Roman numerals joke there, don't get to do them often*)

Nbvc's Criminally Venal Brother?

Normally Codes Very Badly.

Erm, maybe I should stop there.

* And probably shouldn't have bothered this time, either.

----------


## tigeravatar

For awhile I didn't understand what rep was, I just randomly seemed to accumulate it without rhyme or reason.  The FAQs had to enlighten me as to what was going on, hehe.  That being said, I've always liked the posted thank you's better than rep, probably because I instantly get an email letting me know that what I provided not only worked but was appreciated.

Regardless, back to the original spirit this thread was started in, one of my biggest pet peeves is when a poster decides to use all sorts of crazy formatting to try to get their point across, like all caps, bolded, large text, red font, etc.  It can be painful to read and if I see that sort of stuff, I don't usually bother reading the post at all

----------


## daddylonglegs

> ......when a poster decides to use all sorts of crazy formatting to try to get their point across, like all caps, bolded, large text, red font, etc.  It can be painful to read and if I see that sort of stuff, I don't usually bother reading the post at all



I AgrEE          _

----------


## Andrew-R

Slightly wandering off topic, but when I was recruiting for a data analyst a couple of months ago one of the CVs I got was written in comic sans

I invited the culprit in for an interview, just so I could beat them to death with their own CV.

They didn't show up, somebody else must have had the same idea before me.

----------


## TMS

> _ the rep is just promoting competition_



It's hardly competition when some of the "players" have 1) several years' head start, 2) apparently lots of knowledge and experience and 3) countless opportunities to contribute based on point 2.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

If it were a race, I'd be resigned to not winning and probably give up after being lapped several time  :Frown: 

I have to say that I appreciate both ... but to get neither is quite a turn-off, particularly if it involved some significant effort.

Regards, TMS

Oh ... another annoyance but something of a moot point ... I would really have liked my ID to be just TMS but that was taken years ago by someone who has never, ever posted.  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## snb

Restricted to the thread's title:

- no codetags icon in the quick reply box
- no codetags icon in the edit box
- no images facility in questionforums
- no formatting between codetags
- no ........

- links (digg, del.icio.us,stumbleupon,google, fb, tw) that have no connection to the content of this forum

----------


## romperstomper

> the rep is just promoting competition.... and we are here to help not compete for the best....



Agreed 100%. There are always sites like Experts Exchange if you _want_ competition...  :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

... or Stack Overflow for the masochists who like to get beaten about the head by their peers.

----------


## romperstomper

I must try that place sometime...  :Smilie:

----------


## romperstomper

Another one (it's quite cathartic, this):
Posting "that didn't work - I still get an error here" followed by a line of code that was never in the question.

----------


## Domski

Hairy armpits

----------


## davegugg

> ... or Stack Overflow for the masochists who like to get beaten about the head by their peers.



I've found Stack Overflow the most helpful site for questions about C# (aside from MSDN), though I have found the people there are quite viscious.  I've read countless threads where people are repeatedly insulted for a slightly less efficient answer than the "best" answer.

----------


## NBVC

Another turn-off:

Participating in a thread you wish you had never seen in the first place!  :EEK!:   some are never-ending stories!

----------


## TMS

@NBVC: tell me about it  :Frown:

----------


## quekbc

NBVC: Seconded

----------


## Andrew-R

> Participating in a thread you wish you had never seen in the first place!   some are never-ending stories!



Surely you never get involved in any threads like that  :Smilie:

----------


## NBVC

Yeah, and he still hasn't added the attachment or proven that he tried my suggestion... hopefully Marcol will have the patience.. I ran out...

----------


## Miraun

1.  Fat chicks
2.  Moles

But, in the world of these forums, I need to echo on the Page2/3 debate.  I don't mind getting Thank You replies as some feedback, but I'd also like to see more Reputation given out and more Solved tags...  

Really the solved tags drives me crazy, it really makes it easier to help people when I can quickly assess whether or not something has been solved.  Typically I'll just pull up a thread with 0 replies, to ensure a solution hasn't been proposed... but then I'm subjected to the http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...-here-and.html

----------


## Mordred

Java, Stacks, Queues, Dequeues, Singly Linked Lists.  Blrghh!  University is turning me off right now!

----------


## Mordred

Hashing, B+-Trees, relational algebra!

----------


## Whizbang

I am sure someone mentioned changing requirements.  I'll mention them again, though this is prompted by work, rather than the forum.

"Could you make a report that contains X,Y, and Z? Thanks.  ...  Why isn't A,B,C on this report?"

Grr.

Oh, related to both the above comment and this forum,

People who resist change.

Forum: "I can't change the data structure because then it would make too much sense and save me time and effort."
Work: "I used to just type all this into the document, then copy it to this report and then print it and send it to Finance who then copied it and sent it to my manager., if they didn't accidentally misfile or forget about it. It was easy.  I don't know anything about Access or Macros and don't trust them.  Lets just keep things the way they are so I feel empowered."

----------


## teylyn

Users who, after several comments have been exchanged, finally get around to attaching a sample file. To the first post of the thread.

----------


## NBVC

Maybe we shiould start a thread for the best thank you's....

e.g. http://www.excelforum.com/2623636-post3.html

Kinda creepy but still gives you the satisfaction that rep points don't, don't it?

----------


## TMS

Back on topic: negative rep for trying to point someone in the right direction (but not leading them by the hand and doing their work for them).

----------


## arlu1201

Wow NBVC i would prefer that salutation any day than rep points....

----------


## romperstomper

If someone gives you negative rep unfairly, please report it to a mod so we can have a word, and possibly even things up a bit.  :Wink:

----------


## NBVC

> Another turn-off:
> 
> Participating in a thread you wish you had never seen in the first place!   some are never-ending stories!



here is another of those!  I don't think I can continue any more!

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...ml#post2624193

----------


## daddylonglegs

From that thread....





> Thanks. It works, just not correctly



I like it  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyle123

How about, thanks for that lovingly crafted bit of code it works well in the example I gave but... it doesn't work in my real workbook that has no similarity to the workbook I picked at random to upload from my documents.

----------


## NBVC

I hear you Kyle  :Wink:   that definitely is a pet peeve of mine too!

----------


## Mordred

> but... it doesn't work in my real workbook that has no similarity to the workbook I picked at random to upload from my documents.



I've seen that kind of scenario quite a few times.  It can be frustrating to work on something for someone and then they pull something like that.

----------


## davegugg

Yes, the text "here's my real workbook" makes me cringe.
Then you open it up and it looks nothing like the example workbook, having at least 3X as many tabs, 100 columns (unlike the three in the example wb) and none of the tabs or columns resemble anything in the example wb.
It is, of course, posted with no explanation other than the text quoted above.

----------


## ConneXionLost

I don't understand how this one got past Andrew-R without a response.  I'd have thought the attachment to be irresistable.
 :Wink:

----------


## Kyle123

That attachment is superb, has anyone seen one better?

----------


## Andrew-R

Genuine LOL to that one.

I've worked out the answer, shall I post it?

----------


## Kyle123

haha brilliant I think you should reply and attach  :Wink:

----------


## Marcol

Go for it Andrew ... :Smilie:

----------


## darkyam

I'm a bit late to the party here, but my biggest pet peeves are the ever-changing requirements and the occasional emperor wannabe on here: "Your solution doesn't work for me.  You are obviously a moron.  Let us ignore the fact that I can't solve it, either, and came to you for help.  Does _anyone_ on this miserable site have a brain?"

One of my favorite types to watch and least favorite to get involved with are the types who ask the same questions in different threads over and over.  I think it was a year or year and a half ago, we had someone who kept asking for ways to predict random numbers in Excel, completely sure that it was possible and that we were all a bunch of nitwits for not being able to figure it out.  Anyone remember those threads?

----------


## Domski

I already posted this in the bad threads but it's a great mock up and still makes me laugh.

Dom

----------


## NBVC

Is it just me....

I personally find it irritating to see posters post solution that simply says, "see attachment" and so we are forced to open the attachment to see the proposed solution.  Why not post a "real" answer and use the attachment for support?

----------


## romperstomper

Me too, especially when it's basically one formula or a few lines of code that could have been posted easily. If nothing else, why not do both - add the attachment as a demonstration and post the solution in the thread body.

----------


## darkyam

I've been guilty of that on occasion, though I usually try to at least give a high-level explanation of what I did.  Didn't know it bugged anyone.  Sorry.

Speaking of attachments, I get a tad irritated when I ask for one and I get a workbook that ends up being very little like what they're actually using.  I'd much rather start off giving them what they need than give them something five steps simpler and working my way up step by step.

----------


## NBVC

I'm glad it's not just me.

I always try to post all my formulas or steps to a solution, and post a workbook only if I think that the OP needs to see it for them to understand.  I feel it is better for the OP to try the formulas themselves instead of being fully spoonfed, so that perchance they may learn something as they are applying the formulas themselves.....

----------


## romperstomper

Perhaps we need a new Rule 14 about not annoying Moderators?  :Wink:

----------


## NBVC

oooh, nice ... there would be quite a bit of infractions on that one, I can tell you  :Wink:

----------


## darkyam

Ha!  That sounds like a slippery slope into Dave Hawley/OzGrid territory.

----------


## Domski

See attached...

Dom

----------


## romperstomper

Nice, Dom!  :Smilie:

----------


## Whizbang

Anyone else go through their posts for the past two months to check if you've simply attached a workbook as a response?

----------


## NBVC

I'm too afraid, in case I've put my foot in my mouth.. which happens too often...  it still bugs me, though  :Smilie:

----------


## Domski

I'm now going to spend the afternoon going through NBVC's  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## romperstomper

That falls under the purview of Rule 15: Do as I say, not as I do.  :Wink:

----------


## Whizbang

Probably not a bad activity, even without the motivation of calling him out.

----------


## NBVC

> I'm now going to spend the afternoon going through NBVC's 
> 
> Dom



Don't let the powers that be catch you on the internet though  :Wink:

----------


## Domski

I get bored very quickly, I only got to page 2, and I've been very well behaved today with it being nearly lunchtime before I succumbed.

Dom

----------


## ConneXionLost

Arrgh!

Negative repped in this thread; and this is the substantiation given?

"Didn't address the root question."

Now I have to go to my corner and count to 100!

----------


## Richard Buttrey

My sympathies, 

I've had the odd one or two ingratiates in the past too. What riles is the fact that they think an honest attempt at an answer (to oft ill-specified questions in the first place), is deemed to be worth an actual negative rep. rather than simply ignoring the rep altogether.

Regards

----------


## darkyam

I have been fortunate enough to not have negative rep so far, but I'd rather have that than some of the comments I've seen in threads.  I've been called a moron before because the solution I proposed didn't do exactly what the OP wanted.  The difference, to me, is that the former is private whereas the latter proclaims that I made a mistake to whomever reads it.

----------


## TMS

Although public, it probably says more about the OP than you and will be recognised by others as such. I would choose not to respond to questions from an OP if I knew they could "turn nasty" ... so, one more for my list.

I've taken a similar approach to ConnexionLost in a similar situation and made the neg rep public and open to discussion. I have felt supported by other contributors and the moderators and the mods have "recompensed" me for the grief incurred.

Regards, TMS

----------


## daddylonglegs

> I've been called a moron before because the solution I proposed didn't do exactly what the OP wanted.



If something similar happens again please report it - we don't tolerate that, as per rule 6

----------


## darkyam

Thanks, DLL, but so far, it hasn't been necessary to.  I'd tell the OP it wasn't called for and that such responses discourage further help, then NBVC or DO would usually step in and lock the thread or take other action.  This site has always had good moderators, at least since I've been here.

----------


## darkyam

Perhaps a stupid question, but if the green dot means positive rep, does a black one mean negative rep?  Or does it just mean that particular feedback has no value either way?

----------


## pike

hi darkyam,
yes, no banana for those ones . The values are in the FAQs section.

----------


## darkyam

Ok, thanks, pike.  For a second, I thought the same guy who'd negative repped ConneXion Lost had gotten me, too.  Looks like he's just in the red himself.

----------


## pike

if the OP doesnt have enough posts and reps you they are also black

----------


## darkyam

Really?  I've had positive rep from people new to the forum.  It only counts for one point, but all my other feedback heretofore has been green.

----------


## NBVC

People that ask for a workbook as soon as the open a thread before they even think about the question and try answering or asking relevant questions!

----------


## daddylonglegs

> People that ask for a workbook as soon as the open a thread before they even think about the question and try answering or asking relevant questions!



plus one........

----------


## Paul

Hey!  How else am I supposed to up my post count?!  Uhh, I mean.. plus two!  Good day to you, sir!

----------


## darkyam

It's probably been posted in this thread already, but one that gets me is when students come on here and ask obvious homework questions, expecting us to just give them the answer.  I've even had one person say they were in the middle of a test and get mad at me when I said that helping them cheat is not the purpose of this forum.

----------


## NBVC

Some are wise and try to mask it too!  I am pretty sure that I had one today try to mask it... but what can you do... I've seen people get accused of it being school work, and they come back insulted saying it is not school work and is real work or their own side project...

----------


## ChemistB

Obvious homework problem.    :Wink: 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...emisphere.html

----------


## Paul

Chemist, was any of that thread in english??  Sad thing is I used to be so good at math, from algebra through calculus.  I've tried to read some wiki articles on number series and other mathematical topics, and my brain simply tries to escape.  If it ever did I'm sure it would beat me unmercifully.

----------


## Marcol

Are we the "Internt Police"?, if you feel there is something remiss avoid it.

I hope I am not to cynical to think all OPs are cheats, my objective is to learn to the best of my ability and hopefully pass my findings to others to evaluate.
How else can one learn?

----------


## Mordred

After reading all of Richard's thread two things happened: 1)I was amazed at the number of different replies and 2)My brain turned inwards on itself!

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> Obvious homework problem.   
> http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...emisphere.html



Hi,

Would that I were still that young to be doing homework - which stopped for me sometime in the mid 60s.  :Smilie:

----------


## teylyn

Some outing Richard. That's when homework started for me. And even I'm old by today's standards ....

----------


## Simon Lloyd

At the greatest MS forum on earth we actually have a homeowrk forum and state that they will NOT be given a solution but rather guided to the solution, i know everyone (including most others who ask for help) wants a ready made solution that will just allow them to get on with what they're doing but without them understanding along the way they'll always ask and never be able to reproduce it, maintain it, repair it or explain it and eventually shoot themselves in the foot!

@Teylyn homework didnt start for me until around 1970 :P

----------


## darknation144

Number *1 

Please help I have some information in some column on some worksheet please give a perfect formula referencing all the right cells using your connection to the excel matrix to know my thoughts.

----------


## TMS

@darknation ... have you just had one of those too?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ChemistB

I see DarkNation is on a cruisade to get people to mark their threads as "Solved" too.   :Wink:

----------


## darkyam

Why can't you just use the =Telepathic() function like the rest of us?

----------


## ConneXionLost

The TELEPATHIC() function only works if you have the Matrix "spike in the back of the head" add-in package installed.

----------


## Andrew-R

To be fair, you'd only use the TELEPATHIC function if you hadn't bothered to learn DOSOMETHING, CROSSREFERENCE and GUESSRANGE, as in ...

=DOSOMETHING(CROSSREFERENCE(GUESSRANGE(A1:XFD1048576),GUESSRANGE(A1:XFD1048576)))

That solves most problems.  I'm surprised it doesn't get use more often.

----------


## teylyn

Andrew, I only use that formula with two dynamic range names, i.e. MoodSwing and ChangedMyMind. I find that it makes it much more flexible.

----------


## Domski

I have to have had quite a few beers to invoke the TELEPATHIC function. Unfortunately by then SARCASM mode has also kicked in along with FORGOTTENWHATIJUSTREAD add-in. Saturday nights in can be so confusing  :Frown: 

Dom

----------


## JBeaucaire

TO be honest, I get much more accurate results from the telepathic function.

*=TELEPATHIC(??, "?", "*", :GoogleSearch:)*

----------


## TMS

Combined, no doubt, with the WTFJustHappenedToMyPost()   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Domski

I've got used to that over the last few months  :Wink: 

Dom

----------


## darknation144

Because that gives me some error in some cell can you help me with that?  :Smilie:

----------

